# vietnamese sandwiches



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

i've been on a kick lately, my quest being to find who makes the tastiest vietnamese sandwich in town.
so far i favor Mekong Sandwich on Jones.
i have been to about 8 places so far, and haven't had a really bad one yet.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Les Givral's on Milam is my favorite.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

thabeezer said:


> Les Givral's on Milam is my favorite.


been there and yes, they are very good.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Lee's (I think) Bellaire and Belt, southwest corner. Bunch of guys from office love the place.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I love those! Use to be stacked in midtown!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

New place in Rice Village across from Buffalo Wild Wings just off Kirby called NAM. It was decent.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

thabeezer said:


> Les Givral's on Milam is my favorite.


I like the one on Washington. Good food and good scenery!


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

HC said:


> I like the one on Washington. Good food and good scenery!


i heard there was one on Washington.
what's the name of the place?


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Vietnamese Sandwiches*

Let me show my ignorance by asking the question?

What are you calling a 'Vietnamese' Sandwich? Just curious. C2


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

like this...









they can be had in chicken and pork for the most part.
they have a cool assortment of weird veggies that usually include jalapeno. add some sriracha and soy sauce and you have got a sammich to remember!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

thabeezer said:


> Les Givral's on Milam is my favorite.


Good choice! the one on Bellaire is better! don't mean to HJ Ralph,just curious which ones do you guys like the best? shredded chicken for me.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

RLwhaler said:


> Good choice! the one on Bellaire is better! don't mean to HJ Ralph,just curious which ones do you guys *like the best?* shredded chicken for me.


you talking about Don Cafe?
they are good as well.

chargrilled pig rules!


----------



## 1lazyasian (Sep 16, 2011)

grilled pork is the best by far


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

ralph7 said:


> like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cilantro,cucumber,carrots.The"puttin" is in the buttery sauce.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

ralph7 said:


> chargrilled pig!


Now you got me thinking about it! try the chicken next time Ralph!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

ralph7 said:


> you talking about Don Cafe?
> they are good as well.
> 
> chargrilled pig rules!


No Sir...Right behind Don's cafe.While your at it, "banh Mi" order you a cup of Cafe Du Monde (chickory coffee with milk) you'll NEVER look at Starbucks again.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

There's a bad *** place right next door to La Carafe downtown, I don't know the name of it, but you can get double meat for a buck or something like that. We always grab some sammiches and go to La Carafe for some ice cold Heineken on tap and eat right at the bar..

A


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

God I love these sandwhichs!! 

Eat from "NOBI" asian grill off 528 and blackhawk in freindswood. Eat them probably 3 times a week!! 

AND THEY'RE ONLY $3.99!!!! :spineyes:


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Ralph,

Have you tried one with a fried egg on top ? :wink:


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

There is a place off Scarsdale, next to the Hong Kong Food Market that my buddies parents own, their whole menu is awesome but their Banh Mi with grilled pork is delicious.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

thabeezer said:


> Les Givral's on Milam is my favorite.


X2


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

RLwhaler said:


> Cilantro,cucumber,carrots.The"puttin" is in the buttery sauce.


The weird stuffs include thinly sliced sticks of carrots and radishes that are soaked in white vinegar (with a bit of salt and sugar). The "puttin" in most cases are real mayonnaise made of fresh egg yolks and veggie oil. The key still is the very fresh baguettes. Darn, I am hungry again ...


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

TranTheMan said:


> The weird stuffs include thinly sliced sticks of carrots and radishes that are soaked in white vinegar (with a bit of salt and sugar). The "puttin" in most cases are real mayonnaise made of fresh egg yolks and veggie oil. The key still is the very fresh baguettes. Darn, I am hungry again ...


So that's what it is...and this whole time I thought it was some sort of butter sauce.TTM,there's a small little place down town(near Kim Son) that was THE BEST! I just can't remember the name,is it still there?


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

Do any of them serve it with ''fresh'' Nuoc Mam?


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

The Top Taste banh mis in the tunnel across from rajin cajun aren't bad. You can get your fix there if needed. I hit it twice in the last month.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

seems we have one here i may have to try http://bequaysandwiches.mangtrevn.com/


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

X2 for NOBI. Grilled pork it the best!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

If you are on this side of town (NASA), go to NASA Rd1 Vietnamese Fast Food at Point Lookout Dr.. Try grilled pork or combo sandwich. As suggested, try that Vietnamese milk cafe and you will forget Starbuck. Tell the owner Victor send.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

X2 on Don Cafe!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

ksk said:


> Do any of them serve it with ''fresh'' Nuoc Mam?


You can always ask for it, and they will give it to you in a little container. If you have a chance to be in Arlington, go to Browning street (off Arkansas street or Pioneer Pkwy) and look up Lee Sandwich (not same as Bellaire). They make the best Vietnamese breads and sandwiches. BTW, when the weather gets cold or you come down with a cold, try Vietnamese "Pho" (soup).


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Linh's BBQ in Sugar Land is my favorite.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Linh's BBQ in Sugar Land is my favorite.


Are Yo sure?


----------



## redneck91 (May 19, 2012)

Thiem Hung off of Pease. They've got a young guy running it and he does a wonderful job with service and food. Best Vietnamese sammich in town hands down.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

redneck91 said:


> Thiem Hung off of Pease. They've got a young guy running it and he does a wonderful job with service and food. Best Vietnamese sammich in town hands down.


BINGO!! that's the place!! They are the BEST in town! are they still around?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nobi grilled pork is killer... Friendswood


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

nelson6500 said:


> Ralph,
> 
> Have you tried one with a fried egg on top ? :wink:


well, not yet anyway.
haven't seen that on any menus....

yet.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

ksk said:


> Do any of them serve it with ''fresh'' Nuoc Mam?


Sorry, no nuoc mam w/baguettes.  "Xi dau" or soy sauce goes with sandwiches and wheat noodle dishes, while nuoc mam comes with rice dishes including "pho", which is rice noodle ... totally different flavors.

BTW, directly from a bottle fresh nuoc mam is very pungent and used for cooking. You would have to dilute it with water, then add garlic, jalapenos, a bit of sugar and lime juice for dipping.


----------



## Capt Tom (Jul 16, 2005)

X2 on Lees. BBQ Pork is my favorite anywhere and hooked on them! Killer sandwiches. If you want good fresh baked goods, try any Vietnamese bakery. BTW, my wife is Vietnamese.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

ralph7 said:


> i heard there was one on Washington.
> what's the name of the place?


Les Givral's. Same owners as the one downtown, but closer to my office and again the scenery is very good.

My favorite is the grilled BBQ pork and a side of fresh spring rolls. Add a DP and all of that costs about 7 bucks. Very good pricing for a spot on Washington.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

HC said:


> Les Givral's. Same owners as the one downtown, but closer to my office and again the scenery is very good.
> 
> My favorite is the grilled BBQ pork and a side of fresh spring rolls. Add a DP and all of that costs about 7 bucks. Very good pricing for a spot on Washington.


As in the one that I mentioned next to La Carafe? I thought I heard about one on Washington, where abouts?

Thanks,

A


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

Mekong is the BOMB!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Don's on bellaire are stellar, also the little shop in the strip center directly behind Dons is good as well. I also squirt a little Siracha inside mine and that is the icing in the cake for sure

S4L


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Sorry, it is off the topic a bit, but since y'all are all game and willing to try different food, perhaps when in a Vietnamese restaurant you may want to try "Com Tam", which is literally translated as "broken rice". It is a peasant disk, but it is quite good. Back then rich folks ate whole rice, while the poor peasants only could afford broken kernel rice from the mills. Like "banh mi", "com tam" is affordable and tasty; there are a few shops in Hong Kong mall IV, Houston, are specialized in "com tam" that come with **many** choices of toppings (can be bewildered) and are just excellent. 

As a poor college student back then I ate a lot of "banh mi" and "com tam" ... only things I could afford!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

ralph7 said:


> well, not yet anyway.
> haven't seen that on any menus....
> 
> yet.


Very few places serve it with the egg because its a hassle but some will do it for you just ask them.
My wife will order the sandwiches with the veggies on the side and when we get home when re heats the bread and meat together fry an egg and puts the veggies and egg in the sandwich.

Vina bakery 
13480 Veterans Memorial Drive 
Houston, TX 77014

has the best bread for the sandwiches, because they bake the bread on site.


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

Are there any places that serve them in the Katy area or coming in on 59 from the south? 'Bout the only two parts of Houston I frequent. Sound pretty good, would like to try one.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

> Billy S.;4386127]Are there any places that serve them in the Katy area or coming in on 59 from the south? 'Bout the only two parts of Houston I frequent. Sound pretty good, would like to try one.


if you are coming into town from the south on 59, take bellaire to the left and you will hit chinatown within a mile. don's cafe is on the right, they are good. you can stop in one of the parking lots that are surrounded by asian eateries and ask an english speaking asian. they know where the banh mi (sammiches) are.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Cali Deli on Travis near the HCC building - mid town.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

I always play Wagner" shall we dance" when I'm eating Vietnamese food.
My boys love it!


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

Most places put Pate on the sandwich also. Sometimes I tell them to cut it and only use margarine.

I like the one inside the Hong Kong Mall on Bellaire. I always joke with the wife and ask her how much they pay folks to stand inside there store, however there is always a line, usually even when not regular meal time.


----------



## BENfishing (Nov 5, 2010)

I should of grab some earlier... Now you got me hungry.


----------



## 4dd1kt3d (Jun 19, 2012)

Don's on Bellaire has got my vote and to elaborate just a little more, coming from a "Phat Mutt", Vietnamese food would be my favorite if i had to choose just one.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

im not supporting the enemy!! bologna and cheese for me


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

dbarham said:


> im not supporting the enemy!! bologna and cheese for me


huh?


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

reeltimer said:


> huh?


You must be vietmenese... lol. :spineyes:


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like some of yall might starve if it weren't for m&m's, oh, and freedom fries..

A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

dbarham said:


> im not supporting the enemy!! bologna and cheese for me


So I'am assuming the "enemy" you speak of is a French sandwich made in Texas? care to clarify where " bologna" comes from?

Don't get out much do you??


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

The Vietnamese sammich is prolly cheaper that the balogna too..

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

At only 39 you didn't go so you wouldn't know. That was a long time ago for us that did. Get over it.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Alright, you probably don't drive a Japanese or German car either.

I'm all about holding grudges, but I don't think I'm in the group that needs to get over anything. I'm pretty sure you weren't talking to me, but I certainly fit the age group. 
We're talking about food. Some people don't like McDonald's..

A
Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## waypoint (Jun 11, 2004)

Half of the secret to the best banh mi sandwich is the soft fresh french bread. The barbeque pork, and combos are the best and rather very healthy for you. Nelson6500 is correct, Vina Bakery on Veterans Memorial is by far the best overall sandwich. They bake their own bread. Its super soft. Other french bread is reheated and chips apart as your biting down. the bread crust tears up the insides of your mouth. The place downtown off Pease, "Thiem Hung" is a close second.

Lees's Sandwiches are good, but by far not the best. They are pretty basic.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

MeKong's is at the corner of Jones and Bareley Ln. I've worked on Bareley Ln. for 15 years and have only eating at MeKong's once. Maybe I'll stop in this week and give them other try. I know it was good back then.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

sixshootertexan said:


> MeKong's is at the corner of Jones and Bareley Ln. I've worked on Bareley Ln. for 15 years and have only eating at MeKong's once. Maybe I'll stop in this week and give them other try. I know it was good back then.


Where is Bareley on Jones?
A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

lordbater said:


> Where is Bareley on Jones?
> A
> 
> Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


when headed away from 290 on jones, cross 1960 and just past the mulligan's golf thing on the right is a little strip w/mekong in there.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

some of the hardest working immigrants this country has are vietnamese.
I admire dang near everyone Ive ever met, plus they make dang fine vittles


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

lordbater said:


> As in the one that I mentioned next to La Carafe? I thought I heard about one on Washington, where abouts?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> A


http://www.lesgivrals.com/11.html

The link has the address. It is just east of Shepard on the south side. It is in a newer strip center on the corner of Parker and Washington.

I order mine without the Pate.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

TranTheMan said:


> Sorry, it is off the topic a bit, but since y'all are all game and willing to try different food, perhaps when in a Vietnamese restaurant you may want to try "Com Tam", which is literally translated as "broken rice". It is a peasant disk, but it is quite good. Back then rich folks ate whole rice, while the poor peasants only could afford broken kernel rice from the mills. Like "banh mi", "com tam" is affordable and tasty; there are a few shops in Hong Kong mall IV, Houston, are specialized in "com tam" that come with **many** choices of toppings (can be bewildered) and are just excellent.
> 
> As a poor college student back then I ate a lot of "banh mi" and "com tam" ... only things I could afford!


2X. "Kieu Giang" restaurant inside Hong Kong mall in Bellaire has the best "com tam". Give it a try. There are sandwich shops there as well. While you are in Bellaire, try "banh cuon" Tay Ho next to Kim Son restaurant or Thank Tri across from Lee sandwich. If you want to try many foods and very hungry, have buffet at Kim Son (Vietnamese, Chinese, Sushi, pho, deserts, etc... for ~$9.00).


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

HC said:


> http://www.lesgivrals.com/11.html
> 
> The link has the address. It is just east of Shepard on the south side. It is in a newer strip center on the corner of Parker and Washington.
> 
> I order mine without the Pate.


does a $3 sandwich fill you up, or order like 3 or 4 of them?


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Any Nam sandwich shops in Galveston?*

Thanks.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Don's on Bellaire BBQ pork sammich is good and cheap too. They even have free tea. I used to eat there a lot when I worked on the west side. Get the Imperial rolls if you feel like splurging. They're pretty tasty. :cheers:

This is a bit off topic, but a little further down the road (at Ranchester) is a place called Tan Tan. Try that out sometime.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Johnboat said:


> Thanks.


 i posted a link on page 3, someone said it was where the old pho 20 was 37th and broadway


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Lee's Sandwich!! I say Lee's cause my sister owns the places but we have a bunch of other items that are great. If you come a little bit before lunch, you can also get baguettes fresh out the oven. And you have to try the Pete Chaud with the Lee's milk coffee. Its a puff pastry with a delicious meatball inside. Beware!! Coffee is REALLY strong but for those who dont get the kick that they want from Starbucks anymore, its a definite MUST HAVE with your Lee's sandwich. You will definitely wake you up the whole day.


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

dbarham said:


> im not supporting the enemy!! bologna and cheese for me


I was talking about this jerk!


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> does a $3 sandwich fill you up, or order like 3 or 4 of them?


One sandwich with a soda or ice tea or ice coffee is good for lunch, but of course you want at least a couple more to go.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

HTownBoi281 said:


> Lee's Sandwich!! I say Lee's cause my sister owns the places but we have a bunch of other items that are great. If you come a little bit before lunch, you can also get baguettes fresh out the oven. And you have to try the Pete Chaud with the Lee's milk coffee. Its a puff pastry with a delicious meatball inside. Beware!! Coffee is REALLY strong but for those who dont get the kick that they want from Starbucks anymore, its a definite MUST HAVE with your Lee's sandwich. You will definitely wake you up the whole day.


Can you sweet talk your Sis into giving discounts to 2Coolers? It would not hurt to ask, would it?


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I love that Lee's sandwich. Did not realize it is that popular on 2Cooler.... 

I vaguely remember Lee's sandwich also has one version with sardines, is that right?


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Yup, I am a sucker for good Vietnamese sammiches. I will be a Lee's on Washington today for lunch.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

BullyARed said:


> If you are on this side of town (NASA), go to NASA Rd1 Vietnamese Fast Food at Point Lookout Dr.. Try grilled pork or combo sandwich. As suggested, try that Vietnamese milk cafe and you will forget Starbuck. Tell the owner Victor send.


I work right near there so I visit at least once a week. I like the meatball sandwich the best, but the shredded chicken is excellent, too. The stuff the meatballs are cooked in and flavored with make them great. I also like the grilled pork with vermicelli bowl. And I can't wait to get a big bowl of soup on a really cold day.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm all about the Vietnamese sandwiches, only had them in Chinatown at don's and the place behind it. Reading all about it is making me craze them now! Where around the galleria can I get a good one? I've never seen or eaten any around here. I'm at westheimer and sage


----------



## jdecarlos (Aug 19, 2011)

Les Givral's ...

on a side note: Any place y'all know of where they sell the pork, pre-marinated, and ready to grill at home?


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

BullyARed said:


> If you are on this side of town (NASA), go to NASA Rd1 Vietnamese Fast Food at Point Lookout Dr.. Try grilled pork or combo sandwich. As suggested, try that Vietnamese milk cafe and you will forget Starbuck. Tell the owner Victor send.


I just threw away over half a sandwich from there. I will stick to Pho21 on NASA across from the McD's.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

After reading this thread, I couldn't stand it and had to run to Don's and get me a couple samiches for lunch. I find during off hours that they are better than when they are busy. These were good but I've had better when they weren't so busy


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

It amazes me how fast they make those sandwiches at Don's. Have you ever sat in there and watched them? I bet they whip out over 100 per hour during lunch.


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Wife and I have been hitting up Nobi ever since they opened. 
We had it for dinner Saturday night and Lunch on Sunday.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

jdecarlos said:


> Les Givral's ...
> 
> on a side note: Any place y'all know of where they sell the pork, pre-marinated, and ready to grill at home?


Go to the grocery store inside Hong Kong mall on Bellaire, you'll find a deli there where they sell grilled pork for you to make sandwich at home. Look around carefully you'd be able to find ready made pickled carrots/daikon and French baguette. I like the French baguette coming fresh out of the oven at Lee's on Bellaire. It was $1/loaf few months back. 
The Hong Kong grocery store on Scarsdale also carries grilled pork on weekends, but it is not as good as the one on Bellaire.

If you don't mind doing all the work yourself, you can make that grill pork at home. Use pork butt, not pork loin. The marinade is made up of soy sauce, fish sauce, brown sugar, honey, oyster sauce, crushed garlic, black pepper. Marinade overnight and grill it over charcoal. Best flavor comes from charcoal grill. Gas and electric oven do not produce the flavor you want.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

mas360 said:


> I love that Lee's sandwich. Did not realize it is that popular on 2Cooler....
> 
> *I vaguely remember Lee's sandwich also has one version with sardines, is that right?*


yes, i was sitting in the one on the beltway and a guy had ordered one by mistake (told waitress the wrong number) he took one bite and tried to bring it back, but they said so solly.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> does a $3 sandwich fill you up, or order like 3 or 4 of them?


11/2 works for me.
2 is almost too much at once, but i'm not a heavyweight eater.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

fwoodwader said:


> There is a place off Scarsdale, next to the Hong Kong Food Market that my buddies parents own, their whole menu is awesome but their Banh Mi with grilled pork is delicious.


This is one of my favorites. As a side note, the chargrilled chicken is pretty stellar too. We used to get up there all the time but haven't been in a while.

I'll try the one in G town where the Pho 20 used to be. Mmmm Pho 20 in Galveston...


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

There is a restaurant called Vung Tau close to the Black eye pea on 1960 across from dairy queen by Jones rd, they have some good sandwiches also.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

nelson6500 said:


> There is a restaurant called Vung Tau close to the Black eye pea on 1960 across from dairy queen by Jones rd, they have some good sandwiches also.


I saw that restaurant go up...How's the food there M ? traditional? There was a famous "Vung Tau" restaurant in San Jose,Cali. who's famous for Tom Kho Tau(fresh water prawns serve with rice)

Amazing!! How many 2cool folks frequent Vietnamese food....and to think 30 years ago,I couldn't even get my buddy to even try soy sauce.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

RLwhaler said:


> I saw that restaurant go up...How's the food there M ? traditional? There was a famous "Vung Tau" restaurant in San Jose,Cali. who's famous for Tom Kho Tau(fresh water prawns serve with rice)


I tried if a few times for lunch it's not bad and not Bellaire quality if you know what I mean 

My son is a picky sandwich eater and he likes their sandwiches so that's good enough for me.

Matt


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

nelson6500 said:


> There is a restaurant called Vung Tau close to the Black eye pea on 1960 across from dairy queen by Jones rd, they have some good sandwiches also.


Live 5 mins up jones, gonna have to try it out. Nothing is bellaire quality, but close is good enough for me. I can't make it to bellaire all the time, so a good substitute has got to do


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

saltwater4life said:


> Live 5 mins up jones, gonna have to try it out. Nothing is bellaire quality, but close is good enough for me. I can't make it to bellaire all the time, so a good substitute has got to do


X2!! Thanks Matt! looks like we'll have to try it for lunch.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

dbarham said:


> im not supporting the enemy!! bologna and cheese for me


What enemy you talked about here! You must not know most or all these people escaped from Vietnam putting their lives on the high sea and built their new live here and contribute to the society. If you look around, many new businesses, shopping centers, and churches are built by this new group. Visit Arlington and you will see the most beautiful and largest Catholic church in Texas. Stop by Bellaire and you will see this group of people has converted the dump place into one of the fastest growing businesses in Houston and it keeps growing. Get to know this group of people and you will learn:

1. Most are conservative.
2. Most pro GOP and all for the USA. A recent study reported that the Vietnamese minority group among all other minority groups has its largest population that are pro-GOP (entrepreneuship and capitalism). They know communism and socialism.
3. Work hard and/or study hard (just like many hard working folks here) to be finantial independence and build a better life for their younger generation and be a productive citizen.

So, go get you a sandwich before you miss a good food. If you are in Clear Lake area, just PM or give me a call and I will treat you banh mi and Vietnamese milk cafe. Of course it's on me.:cheers:

====


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Cool*

I must be living under a rock cuz i have never heard of these Vietnamese sammishes. Now I cant wait to get my grubby hands on one. Thanks to you guys for the enlightening topic.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I had not either. Had one for lunch. Im a fan. I gotta tell ya, a sandwich and summer rolls tasted better and seemed a lot heathier than a burger and fries. 6.50 w tax


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> does a $3 sandwich fill you up, or order like 3 or 4 of them?


No. That is why I get the order of spring tolls (2 to an order) and then I am full. I eat a lot, and that combo does me just fine.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Hevy Dee said:


> I must be living under a rock cuz i have never heard of these Vietnamese sammishes. Now I cant wait to get my grubby hands on one. Thanks to you guys for the enlightening topic.


If you don't like Pate, make sure you don't order one with it or it will turn you off. Also, they throw a slice of jalapeno or two on there, so look out if you don't like the heat. I had one a month ago or so that lit me up and I love hot.

Y'all have made my decision for lunch tomorrow easy, Les Grivals!!!!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

poppadawg said:


> I had not either. Had one for lunch. Im a fan. I gotta tell ya, a sandwich and summer rolls tasted better and seemed a lot heathier than a burger and fries. 6.50 w tax


BINGO!! A whole lot healthier for ya!


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Hevy Dee said:


> I must be living under a rock cuz i have never heard of these Vietnamese sammishes. Now I cant wait to get my grubby hands on one. Thanks to you guys for the enlightening topic.


It is fun to try something new. It took me a bit of time to figure out Tex-Mex, then to 'discover' Indian food and love them both. But remember that on cool, rainy days it would have to be "Pho" for lunch!


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Enemy*



dbarham said:


> im not supporting the enemy!! bologna and cheese for me


Looking at your age you were too young to be in Nam.I do understand if you lost a relative.I felt for years the same as you do but no longer do.I do my best to forget.I do not go to vietnamese resturants as I ate enough of it in my three tours.Back in the 70's when the ''boat people'' came over I had a problem with it and avoided all contact with them as much as possible.As a Christain, I have tried to both forget and for give.It is a challenge many days.If one enjoys eating vietnamese food,that's fine,I do not by choice.I tried Indian one time and did not like it and have not done so again.I am blessed to live in a country that we have choices and now many Vietnamese are blessed also to enjoy the same.


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

During the War...there were two sides: North and the South Vietnamese

The South Vietnamese fought along side the Americans and after the war, the SOUTH Vietnamese were the ones that immigrated to the United States, not the North Vietnamese. The Vietnamese people that are here in the States today are your Allies, fought and died along side many Americans to try and keep their freedom. Sadly the War was lost and we seek and found freedom here in the States. I am one of those Immigrants from that period and I'm here today to make a better life for myself and my family in the country. In my Country, the United States of America!

Imagine, what it would be like if you felt the same way after the Civil War......

Go fishing and be happy!


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Yummy! 

.


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

Gluconda said:


> During the War...there were two sides: North and the South Vietnamese
> 
> The South Vietnamese fought along side the Americans and after the war, the SOUTH Vietnamese were the ones that immigrated to the United States, not the North Vietnamese. The Vietnamese people that are here in the States today are your Allies, fought and died along side many Americans to try and keep their freedom. Sadly the War was lost and we seek and found freedom here in the States. I am one of those Immigrants from that period and I'm here today to make a better life for myself and my family in the country. In my Country, the United States of America!
> 
> ...


This is off topic and I won't start a discussion on here but this post I would like to answer. I have been to Hanoi about ten times in the last five years. I have seen some good and bad there, however on one of my visits I ran into a North Viet Nam Vet from the war who fought it. I being a vet from that era also, we had a talk. One thing he told me I will never forget.

He told me that as they won the war they expected to return home to parades and a life of prosperity. Instead they returned to 25 years of poverty and a very hard life. It was not the happy life he expected. He also told me most of the Vets there felt the same way.

I will not say this applies overall, just one mans story.

Sometimes the other side of the fence is not so green.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

TranTheMan said:


> Can you sweet talk your Sis into giving discounts to 2Coolers? It would not hurt to ask, would it?


Thats a GREAT idea Tran!! I will defintely get that word to her. Being a long time 2cooler myself, I think its time I get her to do a discount for us. I will let you guys know!!


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

mas360 said:


> I love that Lee's sandwich. Did not realize it is that popular on 2Cooler....
> 
> I vaguely remember Lee's sandwich also has one version with sardines, is that right?


The Sardine sandwich was something we tried in the begining when they opened up and it didnt sell very well and plus we had a lot more different sandwiched coming out and needed the real estate on the board so you no longer see it on the menu but however you can still get it at Lee's


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

banpouchi said:


> This is off topic and I won't start a discussion on here but this post I would like to answer. I have been to Hanoi about ten times in the last five years. I have seen some good and bad there, however on one of my visits I ran into a North Viet Nam Vet from the war who fought it. I being a vet from that era also, we had a talk. One thing he told me I will never forget.
> 
> He told me that as they won the war they expected to return home to parades and a life of prosperity. Instead they returned to 25 years of poverty and a very hard life. It was not the happy life he expected. He also told me most of the Vets there felt the same way.
> 
> ...


Banpouchi, 
Thank you and god bless for your services.

It is not exclusive to NVA vet. It is the sad fact of life in almost any nation. Once the war is over, the old soldier is forgotten, fades away, unable to re-adjust to civilian life, unable to heal emotional wounds and more often than not is discontent.

According to the CIA World Fact Book, Vietnam GDP in US dollars have risen from 1.7K to 3.4K between 1999 and 2011. 
Unemployment rate went from 24% in 1995 to 2% in 2011.

Contrast that to us, the USA, unemployment rate went from 4% in 1999 to 9% in 2011. Again, data is from the CIA World Fact Book.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Htownboy281, 

The Lee's sandwich on Bellaire has quality far superior to the other one on Beltway. It appears even though it is a chain store but yet there is not one product quality standard from store to store.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

If you know where Lee's is on Bellare, there is a place with-in eye sight of ther you have to try.

It in the strip center to the left of there.... on the far left at the very back

It's called *Nguyen Ngo French Café/Bistro* and it'sClosed Wednesdays

their 4 meat snadwich will rock your world!!!

BTW

Dont fall for Barham, jacking with guys .... it is easy to get some of you worked up though


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

nelson6500 said:


> There is a restaurant called Vung Tau close to the Black eye pea on 1960 across from dairy queen by Jones rd, they have some good sandwiches also.


I live in the area - will definitely be giving them a try sometime this week!


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Cafe TH and it is now owned by the young man that worked there for years. It is located in the strip center right behind the downtown Kim Son's on Pease Street. I make it point to stop in every other week and grab 2 Charbroiled Pork sandwiches. Great Place!



RLwhaler said:


> So that's what it is...and this whole time I thought it was some sort of butter sauce.TTM,there's a small little place down town(near Kim Son) that was THE BEST! I just can't remember the name,is it still there?


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I typically get one sandwich and an order of spring rolls. I love dem sammiches!


----------



## good old guthro (Sep 17, 2012)

Don't forget the Pho'. Man u guys are making me hungry!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

pho 18 on holiday drive here in galveston has them, he said 4.99 , maybe try one later this week , read good reviews from that place, down from walgreens from seawall on right headed towards the gyb


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

RLwhaler said:


> No Sir...Right behind Don's cafe.While your at it, "banh Mi" order you a cup of Cafe Du Monde (chickory coffee with milk) you'll NEVER look at Starbucks again.


Think that place is called Tahn Noi or something. I went to Strake Jesuit for high school and we used to go there almost every other day. Better than Dons in my opinion.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

roundman said:


> pho 18 on holiday drive here in galveston has them, he said 4.99 , maybe try one later this week , read good reviews from that place, down from walgreens from seawall on right headed towards the gyb


Give em' H3ll Roundman!! go in blastin' since this thread gave you in details everything you ever needed to know about Vietnamese sammiches.

Looking forward to hearing how you like it.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

I've got a Lee's #5 on my desk right now...  Les Givrals is better, but I usally don't order a sandwich from them, the Rock-n-Roll beef is too good... 

Oh - and for those of you saying Nobi on 528 is good - you need to try a REAL banh shop. Nobi is OK, but Lee's is much better, and cheaper. And Lee's is the McDonalds of Banh...


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

mas360 said:


> Htownboy281,
> 
> The Lee's sandwich on Bellaire has quality far superior to the other one on Beltway. It appears even though it is a chain store but yet there is not one product quality standard from store to store.


Well cause the Lee's on Bellaire is the main shop. Which is also the largest Lee's Sandwich in all of United States at 20,000 sqft but you guys only see 10,000 sqft up front with the ovens. So basically all of her other Lee's around get everything from the Bellaire location even the bread at times. The reason why the one on Bellaire tastes a lil bit better is because there is high traffic at that location and when you order a Banh Mi from there, the baguettes is fresh from the oven which is why we're constantly cranking out fresh baquettes there. Although the other locations do have ovens there, they're not as big and have the traffic as the main hub which is why you still get fresh, just not fresh from the oven like Bellaire. But I assure you they're all the same they way they make the banh mi's there and Bellaire.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*But which joint has the best scenery and ambiance?*

Just wondering?


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Not a big fan of Lee's. I like the one on Pease Street behind Kim Son's, and there's another one just east west of the Spec's Liquor on Holcomb that is really good, too.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

good scenery at the one downtown on Congress.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Tried Givrals on Milam today. Great sandwich. They turn them over so fast that the French buns are softer than some places and don't cut your mouth.

As for the their Bun, I've had better at Cali Deli, but it was good at Givrals.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> Tried Givrals on Milam today. Great sandwich. They turn them over so fast that the French buns are softer than some places and don't cut your mouth.


>cut your mouth.
Good French baguette has to be very crispy outside and soft inside -- there is no other way! But the crispy skin could cut the corners of your mouth if you wolf it down.

So there is a 'technique' to eat it without cutting your mouth: 1) grab the sandwich with both hands, 2) squeeze it firmly down and you would hear the delicious crackling of bun's crispy skin, and of course crumbs will be everywhere on your clothing, keyboard, desk, (does it matter?) 3) now bite into the sandwich. That is how a pro would have it.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

texcajun said:


> I typically get one sandwich and an order of spring rolls. I love dem sammiches!


X2. That's the ticket.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Johnboat said:


> Just wondering?


Les Grivals on Washington.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

HC said:


> Les Grivals on Washington.


Had Les Givral's on Congress today, all this talk about Vietnamese sammiches made me hungry.

picked mine up to go with a buddy and had some cold beer at La Carafe while we ate..
2pm the place is ours..
sammaches are $3.25/ea, I forgot to get double meat, used to be a buck, not sure now..

A


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

HTownBoi281 said:


> Well cause the Lee's on Bellaire is the main shop. Which is also the largest Lee's Sandwich in all of United States at 20,000 sqft but you guys only see 10,000 sqft up front with the ovens. So basically all of her other Lee's around get everything from the Bellaire location even the bread at times. The reason why the one on Bellaire tastes a lil bit better is because there is high traffic at that location and when you order a Banh Mi from there, the baguettes is fresh from the oven which is why we're constantly cranking out fresh baquettes there. Although the other locations do have ovens there, they're not as big and have the traffic as the main hub which is why you still get fresh, just not fresh from the oven like Bellaire. But I assure you they're all the same they way they make the banh mi's there and Bellaire.


Sandwich made by the one off Beltway 8 is anemic. The bread is ok, it is just too stingy on the meat portion as well as the pickled veggie. I now go to the Bellaire store only and many of my friends feel same way.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

If you are on this side of town (NASA), go to NASA Rd1 Vietnamese Fast Food at Point Lookout Dr.. Try grilled pork or combo sandwich. As suggested, try that Vietnamese milk cafe and you will forget Starbuck. Tell the owner Victor send. 


Saw this post and tried it - sorry, forgot to mention you Victor, Man oh Man was that good. Already thinking about it this morning. Hard working folks there, nice to see someone doing their dead level best.


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

roundman said:


> seems we have one here i may have to try http://bequaysandwiches.mangtrevn.com/


Yes this place in Galveston is good. I like the B1.


----------



## pho cowboy (Jul 30, 2009)

I've been to a good number of these places and some are now on my "foodie" radar. It's good to see that people are trying different foods, especially when Houston is so diverse. Just like a good pizza or burger from your favorite spot, it's all objective. 

For those in the know, next time you get a banh mi sandwich, ask for a fried egg on it. Your taste buds will respect you for it. 

Carpe Diem:cheers:


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Lee Sandwich is well known in California and is great for the "older generations" to hangout but the food there is ok at best...reminds me of a fast food joint....all glitze and glamour but no substance. Also 4oz of coffee and tons of ice for $3.25!?!?!? Three sips and its all gone!

Mom and Pop shop for some real authentic Vietnamese sandwiches if you really want the real thing!



mas360 said:


> Sandwich made by the one off Beltway 8 is anemic. The bread is ok, it is just too stingy on the meat portion as well as the pickled veggie. I now go to the Bellaire store only and many of my friends feel same way.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I'd settle for a bowl of good OMEE RICE......


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Well said Pho*



pho cowboy said:


> I've been to a good number of these places and some are now on my "foodie" radar. It's good to see that people are trying different foods, especially when Houston is so diverse. Just like a good pizza or burger from your favorite spot, it's all objective.
> For those in the know, next time you get a banh mi sandwich, ask for a fried egg on it. Your taste buds will respect you for it.
> Carpe Diem:cheers:


I am a Vietnamese sandwich virgin. The historic to Viet Nam blend of spicy Asian items inside of French bread is making my mouth water. I now have two places to try on the next bicycle/ferry trip from Bolivar to Galveston.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Gluconda said:


> Lee Sandwich is well known in California and is great for the "older generations" to hangout but the food there is ok at best...reminds me of a fast food joint....all glitze and glamour but no substance. Also 4oz of coffee and tons of ice for $3.25!?!?!? Three sips and its all gone!
> 
> Mom and Pop shop for some real authentic Vietnamese sandwiches if you really want the real thing!


I agree. Lee's is the McDonald of Banh Mi. It is good standard to compare against others. The good stuff is usually found in hole-in-the-wall shops.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

this sandwich shop is in front of the Sharpstown Golf course on Bellaire Blvd.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

*Sweet!*



ralph7 said:


> i've been on a kick lately, my quest being to find who makes the tastiest vietnamese sandwich in town.
> so far i favor Mekong Sandwich on Jones.
> i have been to about 8 places so far, and haven't had a really bad one yet.


Thanks for the advice......my office is 3 streets South on Neeshaw! 2cool lunch meeting sometime?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I think im going with a number 5. If I was a real man Id go for #9.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Les Grivals on Washington lunch today. $7.75 to the table, TTL. Not a bad price for some good eats, sandwich, spring rolls, and a DP.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

No one has any comments on the one downtown? I'll repeat myself. Get it to go and get a cold brew at La Carafe while u eat at the bar. After 1:30, parking is somewhat easy and the bar is vacant..
A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

lordbater said:


> No one has any comments on the one downtown? I'll repeat myself. Get it to go and get a cold brew at La Carafe while u eat at the bar. After 1:30, parking is somewhat easy and the bar is vacant..
> A
> 
> Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


I do. It is good, but not as close to my office. I go there if I am in the area. One problem is they will run out of the BBQ pork from time to time. It does get busy.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

The helll you say? 
I don't get to go that often, but I'd be devastated if they ran out of meat and I had to settle for a beer lunch.
A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

That Robbie Guy said:


> I live in the area - will definitely be giving them a try sometime this week!


I went last night and was disappointed. =/ 
Tried the pork, tried the chicken - meat was dry, lacked that 'kick' of flavor.

For now I will have to settle with Royal Tapico and Pho Huy in my 'area'.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

stoped in at the one here in gtown and it was grilled pork, tasty


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

yummmm


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

nelson6500 said:


> yummmm


Matt,That's looks good!! Never did that before.:brew2:


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

RLwhaler said:


> Matt,That's looks good!! Never did that before.:brew2:


You're missing out! 
A fried egg goes great on many things - pizza, burgers, sammiches.


----------



## Peanut67 (Aug 27, 2012)

I saw a post where someone mentioned a place off 1960 West near the Blackeyed pea. Having trouble locating that post. Does anyone know the name of that place?


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Peanut67 said:


> I saw a post where someone mentioned a place off 1960 West near the Blackeyed pea. Having trouble locating that post. Does anyone know the name of that place?





nelson6500 said:


> There is a restaurant called Vung Tau close to the Black eye pea on 1960 across from dairy queen by Jones rd, they have some good sandwiches also.





That Robbie Guy said:


> I live in the area - will definitely be giving them a try sometime this week!





That Robbie Guy said:


> I went last night and was disappointed. =/
> Tried the pork, tried the chicken - meat was dry, lacked that 'kick' of flavor.
> 
> For now I will have to settle with Royal Tapico and Pho Huy in my 'area'.


.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

That Robbie Guy said:


> You're missing out!
> A fried egg goes great on many things - pizza, burgers, sammiches.


Fired eggs goes a long way huh?


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

Alpha Bakery in Hong Kong Mall on Bellaire = good lunch.

Has many other things on table to try also.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

That Robbie Guy said:


> I went last night and was disappointed. =/
> Tried the pork, tried the chicken - meat was dry, lacked that 'kick' of flavor.
> 
> For now I will have to settle with Royal Tapico and Pho Huy in my 'area'.


Sorry about that Bro, I guess they have their off days.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

nelson6500 said:


> There is a restaurant called Vung Tau close to the Black eye pea on 1960 across from dairy queen by Jones rd, they have some good sandwiches also.


I went there last night, their samiches aren't bad. Yes a little dry but good. Not on bellaire standards but will due that's for dang sure! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

texcajun said:


> Not a big fan of Lee's. I like the one on Pease Street behind Kim Son's, and there's another one just east west of the Spec's Liquor on Holcomb that is really good, too.


Tried this spot today, or at least it was in the correct location based on the description on Pease. It is called Cafe Th. Bread was awesome, but the rest was just ok for me. The spring rolls were a little small. The BBQ grilled pork did not have as much flavor as Les Grivals. The really bad part was the soda by the can. I normally drink 3-4 glasses of DP at lunch. Mind you I fill the glass to the top with ice every time, but the cola by the can is a turn off for me. It has to be like Pete's Fine Meats quality to go back regularly if no soda fountain machine.

So if you are in the area and need a samich fix, it will do, but not the best for a first timer in my opinion.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

When you live 200 miles to the closest Vietnamese restaurant that makes sandwiches then you gotta make your own!









-Nick


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

atcNick said:


> When you live 200 miles to the closest Vietnamese restaurant that makes sandwiches then you gotta make your own!
> 
> View attachment 536026
> 
> ...


**** brotha, where do you live?!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

With so many Vietnamese places all over town, my buddy "Pho Cowboy" here on the site, gave me the low down.

He said every place is known for one or two real good things.... So we could hit three place a week and get something different at each place... But some have better apps. and some are so so and some places make the best apps.

Sandwich places are all good when you get the pork.... If you ever get the chance get a fried egg on them .... It will rock your taste buds


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

saltwater4life said:


> **** brotha, where do you live?!


Longview.

I stocked up on some supplies last Time I was in Houston at Hong Kong market

-Nick


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

atcNick said:


> When you live 200 miles to the closest Vietnamese restaurant that makes sandwiches then you gotta make your own!
> 
> View attachment 536026
> 
> ...


Nick, I am impressed! Visual inspection did not see that it missed anything ... looks perfect and must be very good!


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

TranTheMan said:


> Nick, I am impressed! Visual inspection did not see that it missed anything ... looks perfect and must be very good!


Thanks man! Made my own do chua too. Only thing different was I used Kraft mayo. It was very good. Marinated lemon grass pork grilled. Oh man good stuff

-Nick


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

http://battleofthebanhmi.com/


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

atcNick said:


> When you live 200 miles to the closest Vietnamese restaurant that makes sandwiches then you gotta make your own!
> 
> View attachment 536026
> 
> ...


Looks good. I'm not a fan of cilantro, so I would have to cut that back a lot.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

http://i45.tinypic.com/25z55q0.jpg


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

atcNick said:


> Thanks man! Made my own do chua too. Only thing different was I used Kraft mayo. It was very good. Marinated lemon grass pork grilled. Oh man good stuff
> 
> -Nick


Get some French pate and you are all set.


----------

